

A veritable Venn diagram of beverages ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://twitgoo.com/1zdeec

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Technically it's an Euler diagram, because not all intersections are shown:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euler_diagram>

